# Canadian officer arrested in sting



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Trevor Wilhelm 
Windsor Star

WINDSOR, Canada - Windsor Police chief Glenn Stannard is joined by superintendants Ken MacFarland and Jerome Brannagan, deputy chief Albert Frederick and super intendant Dave Pickford talks to the media during a press conference at police headquarters in Windsor on Friday. Chief Stannard announced a Windsor police officer has been arrested and faces charges of thief under $5000 and breach of trust by a public officer.

Windsor police suspended and charged one of their own officers Thursday night after a sting involving an undercover cop.
Const. Michael Shannon, a 15-year veteran, is charged with theft under $5,000 and breach of trust by a public officer. He has been suspended with pay.
Police arrested Shannon after he pulled over a plainclothes officer at about 10:15 p.m. on Thursday.
Chief Glenn Stannard refused to reveal what happened during that traffic stop. But afterwards, a senior Windsor police officer arrested Shannon and charged him.
Stannard said police started investigating, with help from the RCMP, about six months ago after a member of the public made a complaint.
Police said the arrest stems from the allegation of theft of money. As far as police know, Shannon didn't know the complainant personally.
When he was arrested, police recovered money from Shannon. Stannard wouldn't say how much, only that it was "substantially" less than $5,000.
"We treat allegations of misconduct or criminal acts extremely serious," said Stannard. "This is one officer that has been investigated as a result of this situation. I continue to have complete confidence in the men and women of the Windsor police service. And the entire bushel should not be basically spoiled because of the one apple."








Wire Service


----------

